# What are these File0001.chk and File0001._dd files?



## Mandrake Nightshade (Apr 6, 2001)

Can I delete them?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

See this thread for more info.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=43501

In general, yes.
But, you should change the Scandisk/DiskDoctor option to NOT automatically fix errors. In this way, it will tell you the errors it finds before it tries to "fix" them.
Then, if it finds Lost File Fragments, you have the option to either delete them or create CHK (_DD) files.

If your application or pc has just hung, and you were creating/updating a file and the updates were real important, you "may" be able to recover them from the CHK files. 
If you had nothing open that can't be manually recovered, delete them.


----------

